
The Rise of the Professional Dungeon Master - DoreenMichele
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-07-08/how-to-be-a-professional-dungeons-dragons-master-hosting-games
======
blaser-waffle
Makes perfects sense to me. Building a solid campaign takes a lot of thought.

You've gotta have a mix of storytelling, refereeing, and logistical skills to
run an immersive game -- and that takes effort to learn. If you're going to
spend a few hours prepping for a game, using specialist skills, why not charge
for it? Add-in expensive models, scenery, etc. and there is a cost to recoup

Likewise, if I'm a busy player, why not drop some cash for a fun, immersive
with a pro, rather then a random friend-of-a-friend-DM game, aka Neckbeard
Larry's Elf Fetish Campaign?

